# Chromatic Stuff



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

I like the idea of 12-tone serialism. I really like baroque music. I'm even more tight with physics/math.

These are a synthesis of all those things.

They are each less than a minute, so what do you have to loose?

https://www.box.com/s/ammzmzdlmrtlxbaz8gbk

https://www.box.com/s/tfzgdrvqahdkdmz1fvqq


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

It refuses to play. I tried, I really did, but it hates me.


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a degree in Mathematics & Physics and also love serial technique and counterpoint. Check out my SoundCloud as some of my music I compose would likely appeal to you. Just type in my name ... Evan Kearney.


----------



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

Ugh, sorry I keep having those types of problems using VLC to convert to mp3.

Here try this:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user582747425%2Fchromascale


__
https://soundcloud.com/user582747425%2Fchromachord


----------

